# What does your username Stand for?



## Strange_Evil (Jan 27, 2011)

So i saw this on another forum and it seemed pretty fun and thought to give this game a go here.

So my question is ,What does your user name mean(stand for)? Do you use it as your name for on all other forums as your user name. I see a lot of unique use names so im pretty interested in finding out what they mean to you.

I have my user name as it is because compared to other's in my family being i have a deep love for reptiles and everyone else in my fam is horrified of them im a bit of the odd ball,So a bit strange ,yea lol! Then i just added the Evil part in to make it sound more cooler and it does 8) " Strange_Evil"

Keep It going!


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine's not so exciting... My first name is Toby, my last initial is H... thus... Toby_H... I use the underscore because they wouldn't let me make a space... 

I use it on most sites that ask for a user name...

Years ago I always used nc_nutcase and there are still a couple sites I haven't changed that one on... the nc is because I live in North Carolina... the nutcase is because, well, I'm a little nuts...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Montana ... That`s where I live .. When I was signing up I was running low on imagination .. I used to go by couptaker before I was blocked from ALL the news sites !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a professional horseback rider, I do the grand prix jumpers. And I always teach my students to count strides before the jump 1,2,3... I just didn't want to add too many numbers. Its my other love besides my tegus..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

You should see horses jump when you have five or six in a pack string and a big bear in the middle of the trail .. One goes they all go .. Funny how if the bear was dead you could pack it on any of them ... I usually end up on the ground [pretty regularly] I`m getting to old for that stuff ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Daenerys is a character from a book series I really really love called _A Song of Ice and Fire_ by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha montana I believe it! Pack animals.. that's pretty cool! I want a bear skin rug but they are kinda expensive


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I hunt them for meat and haven`t kept a hide in a long time [for my self] It got to be every time I took a bear it was a 500 dollar bill to get the hide done then for some time I tanned the hide myself{thats what I do now] when I get a blond or cinnamon ..I`m getting a little [long in the tooth ] for any of it now ..A good bear run can last a couple days before you catch up with the dogs ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never eaten bear.. there's not much of it around here. But that seeems like too much work just for some food. But that's my lazy girl point of view. I just want it brought to me to cook and eat lol


----------



## kaa (Jan 27, 2011)

kaa is the name of my first snake. it is the animal that really got me started, and I still have him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetoric" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetoric</a><!-- m -->

its my name for a few other forums i'm on for different animals. it was also my xbl gamertag for a while.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2011)

_Bubblz Calhoun,.. my Battle Buddy gave it to me while we were in Baghdad making folks look bad playing Dominoes and Spades. We decided we needed names. 

Bubblz = Including the spelling has a little to do with my personality but ties more so into :shock: other things I will not mention :lol: .

Calhoun = My last name, in the Military you have no first name. They go by rank and your last name._


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

My username was given to me by my mother! It's my first name.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2011)

Pikey cuz i'm Irish with a British last name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

makes me think of the movie Snatch


----------



## Pikey (Jan 27, 2011)

lol that's where it's from.
ever since that movie came out i've been called Pikey (it did hurt that I can talk like them & fully understand them)


----------



## isdrake (Jan 30, 2011)

Isdrake means "icedragon" in Swedish. I came up with the name then I was 13 (12 years ago) and I'm still using it. XD


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jan 30, 2011)

rmzsuzuki89 because I race an RMZ-250s and RMZ-450's which are made by Suzuki. And my race number is 89. That is my name on everything from forums, to email, to Xbox lol.


----------



## Orion (Jan 31, 2011)

Orion- The hunter. Its what I love to do. I am a man of the Earth. I love to be close to nature and spend time outside.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 4, 2011)

All of you guys have some pretty unique user names, thanks for sharing with me and everyone else on the forum!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 22, 2011)

hahaha Laura R and I live in FL. Not very unique. I've had thus username since I first got on the Internet in the 90's and I pretty much use it evrywhere.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 22, 2011)

I play lap steel guitar, AKA: Slide guitar and used to play for a band called Aubrey Debauchery and the Puke Boots. Hence, Slideaboot...

I don't play in that band anymore, but I do play in a band called HOT MESS if any of yall wanna check it out...
www.hotmesslovesyou.com


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 22, 2011)

My real name is Shannon and Shannon means "Little Wise Owl"

Ta-da!


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am a Lord of the Rings fan!!

Amy


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 23, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> My real name is Shannon and Shannon means "Little Wise Owl"
> 
> Ta-da!



Cool name,my real name stands for "Divided"(Lame i know lol). 



slideaboot said:


> I play lap steel guitar, AKA: Slide guitar and used to play for a band called Aubrey Debauchery and the Puke Boots. Hence, Slideaboot...
> 
> I don't play in that band anymore, but I do play in a band called HOT MESS if any of yall wanna check it out...
> www.hotmesslovesyou.com


Your band has talent Slideaboot!



laurarfl said:


> hahaha Laura R and I live in FL. Not very unique. I've had thus username since I first got on the Internet in the 90's and I pretty much use it evrywhere.



Laurarfl lol,i guessed your user name meaning. 



Gandolf38 said:


> I am a Lord of the Rings fan!!
> 
> Amy



Cool me too.


Thanks for sharing guys.
Anyone else?


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a Lord of the Rings fan!!

Amy


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 23, 2011)

I play lap steel guitar, AKA: Slide guitar and used to play for a band called Aubrey Debauchery and the Puke Boots. Hence, Slideaboot...

I don't play in that band anymore, but I do play in a band called HOT MESS if any of yall wanna check it out...
www.hotmesslovesyou.com
[/quote]
Your band has talent Slideaboot!

Thanks!


----------



## montana (Mar 23, 2011)

The band is kind of a Pat Benatar meats Black Sabbath...

It`s cool !!!


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 23, 2011)

montana said:


> The band is kind of a Pat Benatar meats Black Sabbath...
> 
> It`s cool !!!



I may have to throw this comparison in our press kit or bio!


----------

